# Nacktschnecken Koifutter?



## sister_in_act (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo

gestern ist eine nacktschnecke in den teich geplumpst und in einem affenzahn waren die kois  unterwegs und haben sie gefressen.
unsicher, ob ich mich auch nicht verguckt habe hab ich das dann heute wiederholt und wieder gabs ein *koirennen* um die beute.

zur frage: schadet es den kois nicht diese schleimtiere zu fressen?
und falls nein,-habe ich dann eine gute möglichkeit gefunden  selbige zu * entsorgen* auf natürlichem weg..?

gruß ulla


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken Koifutter?*

Ist kein Problem Ulla 

Aber füttern würde ich sie nicht unbedingt damit


----------



## maritim (17. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken Koifutter?*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Aber füttern würde ich sie nicht unbedingt damit



hallo uwe,

und warum nicht.


----------



## buddler (17. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken Koifutter?*

hallo!
meine stehen auch voll auf diese __ schnecken.
kann nichts nachteiliges daran entdecken.pures protein.
karpfen mögen so was.man würde sich über den speiseplan frei lebender karpfen doch schon sehr wundern.da steht so manches schmackerl auf dem speiseplan.
gruß jörg


----------



## sister_in_act (17. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken Koifutter?*



> Aber füttern würde ich sie nicht unbedingt damit



alsooooooo
ich rede hier nicht von einer schneckeninvasion in meinem garten und  auch nicht davon, daß sie die haupternährung darstellen sollen

ich find sie nur so *bäh* und wenn sie nicht schaden und  mir im garten eine begegnet  nimmt sie denn zukünftig den  kürzesten weg zu meinen flossigen *kindern*

gruß und schönen sonntag
ulla


----------



## guenter (17. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken Koifutter?*

Hallo Ulla,

hab ich gleich mal versucht. 

Nun wollen sie alle eine Schnecke.


----------



## sister_in_act (17. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken Koifutter?*


meine rede
da haben wir scheints bestes koifütterchen und es kriecht ganz von alleine zu uns.
wie praktisch

und zusätzlich erlebt man formel I im teich ganz umsonst, weil jeder der erste sein will...

gruß ulla


----------



## guenter (17. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken Koifutter?*

Ulla, 

was hälst du davon wenn wir sie trocknen?

Haben wir was für den Winter.


----------



## toschbaer (18. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken Koifutter?*

Hallo,
und warum nur Nacktschnecken?  

Alles was ich im Garten so finde,  ok 2 und 4 Beiner :beten  ausgeschlossen werden in den Teich geworfen!   :__ nase

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken Koifutter?*



maritim schrieb:


> hallo uwe,
> 
> und warum nicht.



Mit füttern meine ich __ Schnecken als Hauptfutter, aber ansonsten kein Problem  Aber das hat Ulla ja schon geschrieben


----------



## Christine (18. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken Koifutter?*



toschbaer schrieb:


> Alles was ich im Garten so finde,  ok 2 und 4 Beiner :beten  ausgeschlossen werden in den Teich geworfen!   :__ nase



Uih - da haben wir ja echt Glück gehabt


----------



## sister_in_act (18. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken Koifutter?*

mir ist grad eingefallen...

meine themenfrage war wahrscheinlich flüssiger als überflüssig
schließlich essen auch wir  ( also ICH NICHT!) __ schnecken und bezahlen das auch noch teuer.
@günter

ihhhgitt! is ja bissel eklig, oder:help

im winter müssen meine diät halten, da gibts keine leckerli

sonntäglicher gruß
ulla


----------



## jolantha (18. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken Koifutter?*

Meine Kois fressen die __ Schnecken nicht, und die Biester können auch noch schwimmen und kommen wieder raus !!!!


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken Koifutter?*

Servus

Kennt Ihr den Link

Der Hausmeister hält sich aber am Anfang noch zurück 

Wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## sister_in_act (18. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken Koifutter?*

Hallo Helmut

dann werd ich das *sich selbst spendende futter* mal weiter  meinen koi zuführen
ds für den link.

lieber gruß ulla


----------



## Alex_Zander (18. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken Koifutter?*

... das mag für euch jetzt etwas pervers klingen, aber ich füttere schon seit jahren meine goldorfen mit nacktschnecken. nur ich schneide sie mit der schere in der mitte an oder durch, damit sie diese besser verspeißen können. ich hoffe ich bin hier nicht den "nacktschneckenliebhaber" mit meiner aufzählung zu weit gegangen :?


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken Koifutter?*

Servus Alex

Solange du nicht Tigerschnegel verfütterst ..... 

@ Ulla: Gern geschehen


----------



## Alex_Zander (19. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken Koifutter?*

hallo helmut,
die kannte ich bis dato garnicht. was wäre denn wenn ich die verfüttern würde? sind die geschützt oder gar giftig?


----------



## Kaje (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken Koifutter?*

Würde mich jetzt auch interessieren, was dann ppassieren würde?!


----------



## Christine (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken Koifutter?*

Hi,

Da würde nix passieren, giftig sind sie nicht, aber meines Wissens geschützt.

Was Helmut sagen wollte, ist das diese *Tigerschnegel* im Gegensatz zu den "beliebten" "Spaniern" erstens rechts selten sind und zweitens recht nützlich. So haben sie zum Beispiel die Gelege von "Spaniern" auf der Speisekarte. An Blumen und Gemüse gehen sie nicht. Sie stehen mehr auf Fleisch und Aas. Es darf auch mal eine kleinere Schnecke sein.


----------



## GG aus GL (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken Koifutter?*

Hallihallo,

Meine Kois fressen die __ Schnecken auch nicht und es stimmt die Schnecken können auch noch rausklettern!!!!

Ich dachte ich sehe nicht richtig....

LG
GG:__ nase


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken Koifutter?*



guenter schrieb:


> Ulla,
> 
> was hälst du davon wenn wir sie trocknen?
> 
> Haben wir was für den Winter.


Au ja - im Backrohr und dann ab in die Keksdose! 

Aber jetzt finde ich DOCH eine interessante Seite an den Kois
- vielleicht schaff ich mir noch mal welche an!


----------

